# ***OFFICIAL*** Michael Bisping vs. Jason Miller Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please conduct all discussion regarding this fight in this topic. All other threads will be merged.*​


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> I want to fight for the title soon. I thought my next opponent after I beat Jorge Rivera, I thought my next opponent I want a big name, I want to be them, and I want to win and get a title shot… Obviously, The Ultimate Fighter came around and that threw a little spatter into the works. One, I ended up having a lot of time off, and two, I’m fighting Jason Miller. Is he the guy by beating him to I get a title shot? No, I don’t think so. He’s a veteran, he’s been around the sport, all the rest of it, but he’s not in the top ten and I don’t think he’s going to be… He’s underestimating me, just like all opponents, the same run of events, the same things get said in every fight. ‘Oh Bisping he’s not good at this, he’s not good at that’ and they have a different opinion by the time they’re checking out of the hospital after the fight. Six of my last seven opponents, that’s where they went to the hospital, and Jason Miller’s going to be no different… I hope he hasn’t booked an after party for after the fight cause if he does, he’s going to be spending it with a couple of nurses… I’m looking forward to kicking his ass, can’t wait.”
> 
> …
> 
> “But I’ll be honest the way I feel about it, I could have laid on my couch for six months eating pizza and got off my ass and kicked the (expletive) out of him. Unfortunately for him, I’ve just done a 10-week training camp as if I was facing Anderson Silva. This guy’s got nothing on me. I’m looking forward to proving it.”


- Michael Bisping

Now *that* belongs in the smack talk/wasteland section.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sigh i'm upset my BJJ instructor is in Bisbings corner and training him for this fight.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mayhem's gonna come out, look awesome and dominate Bisping. Mayhem is going to be a major player in the division I think. People under-rate him, but he's going to prove a lot of the doubters wrong. Mayhem by submission.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ugh, I hope Mayhem wins this fight but the truth is the fight is pretty even and could honestly go either way.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm expecting Bisping to dominate Miller in this fight. I think he'll stop him with in the first three rounds and put a hurting on him for as long as the fight lasts.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been a big Miller fan ever since his fight with GSP.What an ass whoopin!And he took it with a grin. GSP must be proud of that fight to put the entire fight on his website.

This was way before his tv career.I can never find it but in an interview leading up to that fight Jason said that the Millers were ******* royalty in Georgia and he was coming to the UFC to prove that nothing can beat georgia ******* asswhoopin. :thumb02: :hug:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I actually want bisbing to win so Sonnen can verbally annihilate and physical annihilate him. Sounds odd because I like Mayhem a lot more.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I actually want bisbing to win so Sonnen can verbally annihilate and physical annihilate him. Sounds odd because I like Mayhem a lot more.


The only positive outcome of a Bisping win.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not a Bisping fan at all.

But I think he takes this pretty easy. His TDD has proven to be solid even when he was new to the UFC. He has only improved his wrestling and overall ground game. On the feet, I don't see Mayham tagging Bisping. 

I also don't get why everything thinks Mayhams will really submit Bisping. When has Bisping been sub'd? And other than crusty old men or straight cans...who has Mayham sub'd?

Defending Bisping feels naughty.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Big Bisping fan, big Mayhem fan, personal feelings aside I'm going into this looking for a good fight.

I don't think I'm under estimating Miller but I see Bisping taking this, jab run jab sprawl until he wears Mayhem down, may even get a finish.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think this comes down to the clinch. I think that is Mayhem's best shot at getting this fight to the ground where he has his best shot at winning. I think Mayhem has the skills to make the fight interesting on the feet, but honestly I think that is where Bisping wins the fight.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't stand Bisping but I think he takes this. Jab & run all rounds to a unanimous decision.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Miller can EASILY hang with Bisping on the feet and has the edge in grappling.

Close one to call, giving a slight edge to Miller.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Bisping decision. Mayhem's wrestling is nothing special and Bisping is the better striker and should be able to keep it standing.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Mayhem is going to surprise a lot of people. Knowing who Mayhem is, I don't think he'll accept Bisping picking him apart on the feet. 

This will have to end in grappling, and I can't see Bisping submitting him, so I have to give Mayhem the edge in being so slick on the ground to catch Bisping slipping, even getting his back standing, and jumping on his back for a choke.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Mayhem has striking that is going to screw with Bisping. Nothing Mayhem does is traditional for the most part, but his execution is typically pretty flawless. I believe that Bisping really does think he has the edge in all areas and that he is in Mayhems head. I have a feeling Bisping will start to quit once he realizes how bad of a fight he is in.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Miller's grappling is SOLID - see the Miller vs. Shields fight. Bisping would be advised to stay on his feet at all costs. But other than the Henderson fight, Bisping always seems to surprise me with how well he fares when I think he'll get crushed. 

Tough call - I'll go with Miller split decision.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not a Bisping fan at all.
> 
> But I think he takes this pretty easy. His TDD has proven to be solid even when he was new to the UFC. He has only improved his wrestling and overall ground game. On the feet, I don't see Mayham tagging Bisping.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this.

Mayhem's only shot is swinging wildly and catching him, Bisping's gonna jab and move for 25 minutes.

Mayhem suffers from the Pat Barry effect, if he didn't act like a child he'd not be as popular as he is, and both are not funny atleast imo.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The difference I see between Miller and Barry, is Mayhem has skills is all aspects, and rarely ever is hurt. Bisping on the other hand, Ko'd by hendo, Rocked as ever vs Rivera, he hasn't exactly showed a chin of late, and Mayhem throws some random strikes that could land between the ground game.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> Mayhem has striking that is going to screw with Bisping. Nothing Mayhem does is traditional for the most part, but his execution is typically pretty flawless. I believe that Bisping really does think he has the edge in all areas and that he is in Mayhems head. I have a feeling Bisping will start to quit once he realizes how bad of a fight he is in.


You think Bisping will quit?, please explain


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Grotty said:


> You think Bisping will quit?, please explain


After rereading I can agree I should explain some more. 

I don't mean throw in the towel type quit, I mean stop following his gameplan quit. He has done it in pretty much all of his losses once the fight was brought to him and he wasn't sure of himself (or at least it looked that way to me). 

Hendo started cutting him off and cracking him in the head, he started circling in the wrong direction and almost completely stopped using the jab.

Wandy was able to cut him off, and more importantly, able to rush him and throw wild strikes. Instead of performing a quick escape and going back to his plan he wilted and just tried to survive.

Evans (which I give him a break on because he was fighting at too heavy of a weight class for his build) was able to counter and take him down. Instead of focusing more on his movement but keeping up his striking he sort of just let Evans do what he wanted.

So when I say quit in reference to Bisping I more refer to the stopping of using his gameplan. And without a gameplan he seems to be very lackluster and lets his opponent dictate what will happen. Bisping isn't 'amazing enough' (AKA 1 punch KO power, Maia type sub game, etc) to be a top tier fighter without a solid gameplan.

So with that said, I believe that Mayhem will be aggressive enough, cut Bisping off, land the strikes he wants to, and Bisping will abandon his gameplan. At that point Mayhem will dictate the fight and will finish it how he likes. I also agree with Mayhem that Bisping will shoot for the TD first which may be what causes him to lose.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

What does Wandy and Hendo have that Mayham doesn't?

DING DING DING

A striking game.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Riveras striking game hurt Bisping. Mayhem has those hands, if not better.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

box said:


> Riveras striking game hurt Bisping. Mayhem has those hands, if not better.


Did hurt him. But Bisping having a bad chin is so over the top. He's been KO'd once, by a thundering H-Bomb.

Also, I give Jorge more credit. He isn't some world beater, but his boxing is better than Mayham's.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What does Wandy and Hendo have that Mayham doesn't?
> 
> DING DING DING
> 
> A striking game.


He doesn't have a traditional striking game, true. And I am not going to say he is a great striker, but his unorthodox style is really underrated by most people it seems. His hands are good, they connect often, and once he connects he starts putting power into them. He isn't a KO artist, but once he starts putting on the pressure people make mistakes that allow him the advantages he needs to win. Most of the time the fight goes to the ground because they realize they aren't going to win the stand-up war and he submits them. 

I think Bisping may have some of the best wrestling in MMA from the UK, and pure wrestling is probably better than Miller, but on the ground Miller is creative, deceptive, and most importantly, very good. Miller doesn't sit in a guard, he goes for the win, and typically gets it.

I will also state for the record, Miller is not the best 185'er out there. So I am not saying he is unbeatable, just that in this fight I see the scales leaning a different direction than most others.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Rivera has big power in his hands though, not sure if Mayhem has displayed that kind of power.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> He doesn't have a traditional striking game, true. And I am not going to say he is a great striker, but his unorthodox style is really underrated by most people it seems. His hands are good, they connect often, and once he connects he starts putting power into them. He isn't a KO artist, but once he starts putting on the pressure people make mistakes that allow him the advantages he needs to win. Most of the time the fight goes to the ground because they realize they aren't going to win the stand-up war and he submits them.
> 
> I think Bisping may have some of the best wrestling in MMA from the UK, and pure wrestling is probably better than Miller, but on the ground Miller is creative, deceptive, and most importantly, very good. Miller doesn't sit in a guard, he goes for the win, and typically gets it.
> 
> I will also state for the record, Miller is not the best 185'er out there. So I am not saying he is unbeatable, just that in this fight I see the scales leaning a different direction than most others.


Thing is, Mayham is doing all of this vs. below average fighters. He should look a lot better than he does against these guys like Tim Stout. That is sort of the whole point I'm trying to make. 

If Miller can't take him down, he can't use his creative BJJ. I see a lot of Miller pressing Bisping up against the cage, dropping down for a TD, and Bisping pushing his head down and separating or getting taken down and sliding right up the cage to his feet in seconds. 

Bisping isn't going to just be content rolling around and scrambling with Mayham. He will defend most all takedowns. If he is on the ground he will work to get up...which he is pretty good at. 

I have been looking through Mayham footage for the last few days to refresh my mind about his game. If anyone can point me to a fight where he looks real solid standing vs. anyone worth a damn show me. Or any fight where he sub's a credible opponent. 

I just watched the Shields fight for the first time since it was live, and Shields Fitch'd him. Mayham had a couple reversals and had good position for maybe a total of 3 minutes out of the 25 minute grapplefest they had.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Thing is, Mayham is doing all of this vs. below average fighters. He should look a lot better than he does against these guys like Tim Stout. That is sort of the whole point I'm trying to make.
> 
> If Miller can't take him down, he can't use his creative BJJ. I see a lot of Miller pressing Bisping up against the cage, dropping down for a TD, and Bisping pushing his head down and separating or getting taken down and sliding right up the cage to his feet in seconds.
> 
> ...


If you my post above I said I believe Bisping would be the one who would shoot for a TD. I agree with you that it is very unlikely that Miller would be able to TD against Bisping unless Bisping was currently rocked. You do have a point about him fighting lesser opponents as well, something I have considered. Given all that I look at Bispings opponents and pretty much anyone of high caliber he has lost to. I think, all things considered from my point of view, that Mayhem matches up well with Bisping and will get the win.

In the end we have to wait till the fight happens, I think these guys are both solid B+ level fighters, and neither of them will ever hold a belt in the UFC.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Did hurt him. But Bisping having a bad chin is so over the top. He's been KO'd once, by a thundering H-Bomb.
> 
> Also, I give Jorge more credit. He isn't some world beater, but his boxing is better than Mayham's.


Fair enough. There are a select few who would stay conscious after a direct H-bomb, Shogun is the man for instance. But..If Mayhem rocks Bisping enough to get his hands on him, we're dealing with a bjj ace. 

Really excited for this fight, Bisping is a good fighter, I always thought his best game is ground and pound. I started disliking his fights when he started this jab and run technique, but when he gets someone down he usually ends up finishing them. So i'd love to see it hit the mat and see what happens.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't get why Bisping is so hated on these forums, he's underrated as a fighter. He will beat Mayhem as he is just an average fighter who hasn't even fought in 14 months. Bisping has been fighting regularly against top fighters and Miller hasn't fought anybody of note since Jake Shields a long time ago. 

I expect Bisping's TDD to be good enough to keep the fight standing where he will beat up Jason Miller.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I don't get why Bisping is so hated on these forums, he's underrated as a fighter. He will beat Mayhem as he is just an average fighter who hasn't even fought in 14 months. Bisping has been fighting regularly against top fighters and Miller hasn't fought anybody of note since Jake Shields a long time ago.
> 
> I expect Bisping's TDD to be good enough to keep the fight standing where he will beat up Jason Miller.


Who has he faced that you would consider 'top fighters' as of late? The last 3 wins (total of 18 months) he has their total records, including their fight against him, is 2-6. And all are on losing streaks as of late. My point being that he is not in the most competitive division and he isn't even fighting the top of that division. When he does, he loses. I would not consider Bisping underrated, he is either slightly overrated or about where he belongs.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Eh, nvm.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Bisping does not seem to have the chin,power or submission skills to finish off the top fighters but he usually makes it look easy against average fighters. I view him in the same class as Forrest Griffin, he will probably always get his ass handed to him against the big boys but he should handle average guys like Mayhem with ease. Unless you think mayhem is a top fighter, which I don't think he has shown any indication of being a top fighter.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not a Bisping fan at all.
> 
> But I think he takes this pretty easy. His TDD has proven to be solid even when he was new to the UFC. He has only improved his wrestling and overall ground game. On the feet, I don't see Mayham tagging Bisping.
> 
> ...


Because everyone has such passionate hatred for Bisping they can't help but type what they want to happen. If you look at this fight with a level head you have to give a pretty reasonable advantage to Bisping. He's lost to Hendo, and Rashad and Wanderlei in very close decisions. Those are some very tough guys he's lost to. I don't put Mayhem anywhere near those guys level. 

Best chance I see for Mayhem is making this very very scrappy, if he can make this a slugfest he has a decent chance as most Bisping fights he seems to get a wobbled in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

God I hate the fact Bisping will likely win this, Bisping will out point Miller standing and while Miller is the better grappler the truth is Bisping is competent on the ground and is the better wrestler and will therefore dictate where the goes which likely means a decision win for the Count. That said WAR MAYHEM!!!!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree 100% Toxic.

Only way I see Mayhem winning is clinching against the fence with Bisping, manage to take his back standing, drag him down and choke him out.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

There is that one golden egg if Bisping does win (not happening in my bias mind), and that is.....Chael Sonnen.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah i would love to se Bitchping getting ragdolled by Sonnen.That would still be a great comfort if he get a W against Miller though.

Miller is no joke either but we will find out soon


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Hate to say it but Bisping will probably outpoint Mayhem, maybe even finish him with strikes in the later rounds. He'll jab, circle away, rinse and repeat. Just hope we'll see a new Mayhem though. The only questionable loss on his record that sticks out is Frank Trigg. The Souza, Shields, GSP, Sonnen losses are all very understandable. He avenged his losses to Kennedy and Carney and they were early on his career.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sorry, but Miller isn't that impressive to me. His BJJ is the only thing that stands out, but Bisping is a better wrestler with much better striking. He will probably have a hard time taking Bisping down, let alone holding him down. The most impressive thing Miller has done is when he almost submitted Shields, and that is a fight he lost.

Don't get me wrong, I like him as a fighter and he seems like a funny guy, but this is a hard match up for him if you look at it in an unbiased way. People shouldn't let their hate for Bisping alter their opinion.


Bisping should win a decision in my opinion.

On a side note, how does Miller have a loss to Frank Trigg? That just puts such a sour taste in my mouth about his career, even if it was a while ago.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Mayhem Miller RNC - Round 3


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Haaaaay...since this is a main event, is it a 5 rounder? or is that only for PPV main events?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Bisping via points. (jab & keep away, mostly)

ugh.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Haaaaay...since this is a main event, is it a 5 rounder? or is that only for PPV main events?


Joe Rogan tweeted implying that it is five rounds... I can't say anything officially tho haha


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Bisping will probably jab and run as he always does to protect his girly chin. Those thinking Bisping will finish Miller are funny, Miller is nearly impossible to sub and he can take many of Bispings best shots and be ok. 

If Mayhem comes into this fight in shape to go 5 rounds, he has just as much of a chance of winning as Bisping.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope Miller smashes him, WAR Miller.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

So, who's about ready to see a Miller entrance?

I know I am.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

rygu said:


> Bisping will probably jab and run as he always does to protect his girly chin. Those thinking Bisping will finish Miller are funny, Miller is nearly impossible to sub and he can take many of Bispings best shots and be ok.
> 
> If Mayhem comes into this fight in shape to go 5 rounds, he has just as much of a chance of winning as Bisping.


Girly chin??? So, you could take that punch from Hendo? Or not get fist raped by Wandy? 

You're right though, Bipsing wins... But also finishes :thumb02:


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

War Miller!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cant see Miller winning this fight. Bisping is just better in every area that matters and Mayhem doesn't have the power.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> So, who's about ready to see a Miller entrance?
> 
> I know I am.


I know I am, it better be epic!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Goddamnit Mayhem plz win. I believe in ya.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Bisping takes this but I have never wanted to be wrong so bad in my life.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Take it Bisping!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wtf....no Strip Of Doom?!


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

no strip of doom and a weak ass entrance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Miller couldn't even get a good entrance in. Booouuurrrns. 

I hope Miller takes a Werdum lesson and baits Bisping to the ground early while they are not sweaty. I honestly think its his best chance at winning.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Miller couldn't even get a good entrance in. Booouuurrrns.
> 
> I hope Miller takes a Werdum lesson and baits Bisping to the ground early while they are not sweaty. I honestly think its his best chance at winning.


did you say boo or booourns?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe keeps saying what a big fight it is for mayhem. that he's never been 5 rounds before but he has. bisping has never been 5.

And I say fighting Sakuraba in Japan is bigger than fighting Michael Bisping.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Miller seems a lot more thin compared to when he was on the show.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Lmao @ the guy yelling at Miller for dancing while he was applying the vaseline!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

pffft this is the worst song and bisping always uses this crap.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

did miller spit on bispings area when the lights went down?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> did you say boo or booourns?


Never seen the simpsons?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Never seen the simpsons?


That was the joke toxic:bye02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh crap, Steve is the ref!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Oh wow Mazzugahti is reffing, Bisping is now the 2nd most hated man in the Octagon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shit I think Mayhem might be trying to even the striking game up a bit by antagonizing Bisping.. Bisping is pissed and that might work out better for Mayhem. Not sure what Bisping will do angry but if goes head hunting his boxing will likely go out the window and leave more room for Mayhem to land. On the other hand it may just mean Bisping finishes this early.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Did Buffer say "this man is a fist fighter" ?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

oh oh mazagatti...

Someone might die.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Usa!, Usa!, Usa!!!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

COME ON MILLER! Miller taking it to him


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

LMAO at Bisping trying to get a stand up when he is mounted.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Did Buffer say "this man is a fist fighter" ?


Throwing fisticuffs:laugh:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I worry Miller will gas


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

10-9 Mayhem.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bisping is holding his knees...uhoh.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Great round for Mayhem.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> I worry Miller will gas


Same, he seems off.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Really hope MIller isn't gonna wear himself out early. Dude needs to slow the frantic pace and just work on grinding.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I got a feeling Miller is afraid...


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> I worry Miller will gas


Id be more worried about Bisping then Miller.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> I worry Miller will gas


Me too- Miller looks even more weird than usual.​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think Miller is looking that good. Bisping is looking like shit. Not sure why but he isn't throwing much because he seems to be more concerned with the punches Miller is throwing instead of concerning himself with throwing his own.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

can some one give me a quick summary of round 1?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Is miller gassed already? He doesn't seem to have any spring in his step this round


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

massive goosebump


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So uh this is the guy that's going to beat Anderson Silva....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice headbutt by Miller.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

Throwing headkicks while hes on his knee's, unreal.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

dirty


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

WTF, a headkick to a downed opponent?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow Miller looks done already.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Bisping with yet another illegal tactic


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bisping needs to go for cuts.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Great- Miller is gassed and now Bisping and his fans will think he should move up the ladder after this crap.​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, Mayhem better pull something out of his ass here or he's gonna get finished.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mayhem is done.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Man. Miller is gassed already and Bisping looks bad as well. How these last three rounds could be bad.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL Dude totally gassed. I think the nerves just got to him.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Miller dumped, he needs to dig deep if he wants to be anything more than a punching bag. In a funny related story, Bispings arms seem to be gassing from punching so much.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This is nasty...
Miller has nothing left.


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

Looks like mayhem has given up.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

both of them are done by the looks of it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

millers done


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Any of Bispings fans still want to pretend this guy isn't a dirty fighter and that the Rivera knee wasn't on purpose? He just tried to head kick a guy while he was on one knee and ended the round with 12-6 elbows.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> WTF, a headkick to a downed opponent?


Im pretty sure he just threw it to hit if Miller had stood up. He threw it way too high to land on his knees.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Extremely disappointed in Millers gas tank and preparation for this figt


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dear God, Miller looks like sh*t.

i've never seen such bad striking at the local gym


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is embarrassing for Mayhem, he'll be lucky if he doesn't get cut after this.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone else disappointed by Mayhem? thought this was supposed to be his best training camp, but then again, all fighters say that now.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mayhem looking very shitty.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Captain Obvious Goldy just stated: "The pace has slowed" - great commentary.​ 
This fight is a joke. Miller was pathetic.​


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Both guys look pretty shit. Bisping should be able to finish someone who is that gassed. Horrible fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Meh....good stoppage, didn't really care to see that for 10 more minutes.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Complete domination. Miller could do nothing even in the first round before he gassed.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

0 cardio...what a disappointment.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

what a crappy performance specially for UFC standards


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

And people think they're two of the best in the world, ha!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Mayhem looked good until he gassed. Got to come in shape for someone like Bisping.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I've never been so disappointed in a fighter in my life...


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Terrible fight. Terrible performance (by both fighters) and terrible stoppage. What a shit end to a great night.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what a joke, DUH BISPING BEAT MAYHEM HE DESERVES THE TITLE SHOT NOW


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

it was a great ufc until the main event


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

That was embarrassing.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, Mayhem's cardio was looking worse than Hendo's and that's a huge insult.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

PreyTec said:


> it was a great ufc until the main event


Yep, both guys looked like absolute shit.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

this is why I wasn't excited for the main event because I knew it would suck


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't know what the hell that was about. Bisping looked like he was losing cardio fast as well maybe they both were sick coming into the fight or something.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i understand he hasn't fought since sept 2010.... but gassed after 1 round?

I wasn't impressed. hopefully this was that ring rust everyone talks about


----------



## sabres77 (Apr 8, 2007)

What a terrible fight. They both sucked balls tonight :thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Joe Rogan actually just called that a great fight?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone know where I can watch the fight? My cable cut out and I missed the fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Joe Rogan actually just called that a great fight?


He lied.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

gay. I was praying for a knock out or a sub by mayhem the whole time, but cheers to michael for what he said after the fight. won some points in my book.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Crap main event- now Rogan is talking about a title shot- total crap and horrible fight.​


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL BISPING SHOULD BE PROUD OF THAT!? How can you talk about giving the dude a title shot after that TERRIBLE performance. Both dudes need to be relegated to the under card for the next fight. No reward for anyone.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Bum fight


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Anyone know where I can watch the fight? My cable cut out and I missed the fight.


Trust me you are the luckiest one here. ​


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

The UFC needs to re-think these 5 round main event fights. So far every 5 round non-title fight both fighters have gassed. This one didn't even make it into the champion rounds either, thank god.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well at least sonnen and silva one of them gets the pleasure of killing bisbing


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> How can you talk about giving the dude a title shot after that TERRIBLE performance.


i think it's the air hockey title shot


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lmao....Rogan literally cannot resist himself saying that. "Best performance of his career" :laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Come on guy's, the fight wasn't that bad.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

PreyTec said:


> i think it's the air hockey title shot


He better be careful or else he could get DQ'ed for excessive celebration if he wins!



Roflcopter said:


> lmao....Rogan literally cannot resist himself saying that. "Best performance of his career" :laugh:


It's true :innocent01:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Mayhem gassed because of the same reason Rivera, Akiyama, Kang, Leben and Schafer gasses... Bispings high pace...

I hope that someday Bisping will get his props, guys just leave the hate at your computer desk, no need to bring that bitterness online.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Enjoyed the post fight speech by Bisping. Seemed like a cool dude and not the butthole he usually acts like. He even sounded sincere:confused02:

Kudos to Mike. He should get the Munoz/Sonnen winner.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

WTF did I just watch? When the prelim fighters and TUF contestants are showing up in better shape and putting on better fights than the garbage I just witnessed there's something seriously wrong.


----------



## Acc1042 (Aug 15, 2009)

Oops.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Give Bisping some credit, *He did not look bad *in the fight and he didn't say anything stupid after.

Miller took that honor.
"Dana, Lorenzo, put me in there, I'm ready to put on a show"


....not.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

gazh said:


> Mayhem gassed because of the same reason Rivera, Akiyama, Kang, Leben and Schafer gasses... Bispings high pace...
> 
> I hope that someday Bisping will get his props, guys just leave the hate at your computer desk, no need to bring that bitterness online.


What? Bisping wasn't even fighting at a high pace. Both of them were gassing, Miller just gassed harder and sooner.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> Mayhem gassed because of the same reason Rivera, Akiyama, Kang, Leben and Schafer gasses... Bispings high pace...
> 
> I hope that someday Bisping will get his props, guys just leave the hate at your computer desk, no need to bring that bitterness online.


Admit it he couldn't stand with belfort and silva, he couldn't sprawl with sonnen and munoz( dare i say stand with either) and he couldn't stand with stann. Bisping didn't have a high pace until miller was done.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> The UFC needs to re-think these 5 round main event fights. So far every 5 round non-title fight both fighters have gassed. This one didn't even make it into the champion rounds either, thank god.


Agree completely. I'd like championship fights to be 3 rounds as well. Fighters would be more likely to go for the finish and the accumulation of punches is much worse over 5 rounds.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Admit it he couldn't stand with belfort and silva, he couldn't sprawl with sonnen and munoz( dare i say stand with either) and he couldn't stand with stann. Bisping didn't have a high pace until miller was done.


I admit it, haha, when did i say otherwise man?

Will you admit that you predicted Miller to win and that you also predicted Millers TUF fighters to win both the finals?

Bisping 3-0 Miller

Bisping puts on a fast pace, thats my 50% of his opponents gas.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

That was sad.

It looked good enough in the 1st, at least. Bisping couldn't really hurt Mayhem at all, either. But damn - both gassed? And Mayhem gassed that bad, that soon? LOL


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> What? Bisping wasn't even fighting at a high pace. Both of them were gassing, Miller just gassed harder and sooner.


The high pace and constant pressure Bisping used to complain to the ref gassed Miller.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mayhem didn't took any heavy damage and dominated the whole fight + he was very humble in the interview yet his still getting all this hate and i read some even think he deserves an undercard fight next? 

What a joke.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Acc1042 said:


> Oops.


Congratulations, you wasted your money. Hopefully Lesnar comes through on your parlay or does that even matter now?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

aerius said:


> WTF did I just watch? When the prelim fighters and TUF contestants are showing up in better shape and putting on better fights than the garbage I just witnessed there's something seriously wrong.


Sadly this is too true. :thumbsup:​


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Mayhem didn't took any heavy damage and dominated the whole fight + he was very humble in the interview yet his still getting all this hate and i read some even think he deserves an undercard fight next?
> 
> What a joke.


No, sir. A joke is coming into a 5 round main event fight and gassing after the 1st round.

Seems like you meant Bisping though, which would make much more sense, lol.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

B-b-b-but Mayhem took Shields' back in a fight he lost 3 years ago. 

Back to the underground, fuckwad.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> B-b-b-but Mayhem took Shields' back in a fight he lost 3 years ago.
> 
> Back to the underground, fuckwad.


You talkin to me?


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

I feel championship fights should only be five rounds, most championship fights have longer preparation time for the fighters.

Not making excuses for the fighters gassing but maybe the short prep time for the coaches is due to this?

Look how heavy they looked during the show, Bisping looked loads bigger during the show and that wasn't that long ago.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

gazh said:


> I admit it, haha, when did i say otherwise man?
> 
> Will you admit that you predicted Miller to win and that you also predicted Millers TUF fighters to win both the finals?
> 
> ...


Miller's guys looked better than Bispings guys tonight

Delorme (M) beat Ferguasson (B)
Dodson (M) beat Dillashaw (B)
Bedford (M) beat Gaudinot(B)
Albert (B) beat Pague (M)
Brandeo (B) beat Bermundez (M)
Siler (M), Caraway(M), and Brimage(B) also picked up contracts.

So if we are scoring teams Miller 5 - Bisping 3


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Two points:

1. I thought this was a good main event, if there was anything disappointing it was that Miller did not come prepared enough, otherwise it was an excellent fight for me.

2. I'm still pro 5 round main events, however what is clear from recent events is that fitness/cardio as a general rule in MMA still needs to be improved.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm pro 5 round main event I'm anti Bisping Main Events though


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Miller's guys looked better than Bispings guys tonight
> 
> Delorme (M) beat Ferguasson (B)
> Dodson (M) beat Dillashaw (B)
> ...


Yeah, but unfortunately the only thing people will remember when looking back to TUF 14 is that Bisping had a 3-0 clean sweep.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Bisping was by far the superior fighter. Millers cardio was an embarrassment to the UFC. I wouldn't be surprised if he's cut after that. It was shamefully bad.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

gazh said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately the only thing people will remember when looking back to TUF 14 is that Bisping had a 3-0 clean sweep.


Dodson was team Miller, Bedford was team Miller...what are you talking about


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Miller's guys looked better than Bispings guys tonight
> 
> Delorme (M) beat Ferguasson (B)
> Dodson (M) beat Dillashaw (B)
> ...



Ah, nice one... So Mayhem did win tonight?:sarcastic12:

I wish you'd all stop being so butthurt just 'cause Bisping did win. He was technical, and fucked Miller up. I recall him saying 'I'll send him to the hospital just like my last three opponents'... After seeing the state of Mayhem's face, I believe that's true... Looked eerily similar to Fitch's.

A few months back it was decision Bisping... That's two finishes in the last two fights... Deal with it, the guy's good. 

There's no point in over emphasising your hate for a guy who's done nothing to you, who you don't know on a personal level and who you'd never say this crap to in real life (like you wouldn't say to most humans if you have any grasp of social decorum).

Just admit you love him and be done with it:hug:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Mayhem gassed, plain and simple. So did Bisping, but Bisping had the more techincal boxing which sealed the deal. I think that was Mayhems last big shot. Bispings cardio wasn't great, but it was enough to win that one.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you know what i find most disappointing?

This is not aimed at everyone (props to: oldfan, rusty, xxpillow and a few others), but alot of non-Bisping supporters on here can't even congratulate him, ever.

You know what, i sat on the edge of my seat watching Bisping in this fight, willing him to win, but if Miller would have been able to grab a sub when he had him against the cage in the first i would have been straight on here giving him my props. Bad form guys.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

As much I like Miller it was a very easy win for Bisping. Miller is a great coach, only an average fighter. He's gonna have a tough time in the new org. 

I actually want to see Bisping vs Anderson Silva...cuz it'll be damn entertaining while it lasts.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

gazh said:


> Do you know what i find most disappointing?
> 
> This is not aimed at everyone (props to: oldfan, rusty, xxpillow and a few others), but alot of non-Bisping supporters on here can't even congratulate him, ever.
> 
> ...


Snap! My heart was going, man. I actually paused it mid way through round too to take a deep breath, lol.

Congrat to Bisping, but I agree, had Miller won I'd be saying well done to him too.

The only thing I've gathered is that Bisping supporters see the good and bad side to him, where as the haters just see the bad... And ******* pounce on it every time they get a chance...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> I admit it, haha, when did i say otherwise man?
> 
> Will you admit that you predicted Miller to win and that you also predicted Millers TUF fighters to win both the finals?
> 
> ...


Yes I admit that, but the tj fight was premature and dennis had it until he got careless.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Nice win for Bisping. Very clean, technical striking and good TDD. Miller just isn't on the same level of striking as Bis and Jason gased too quickly. Figures Rogan would mention Bisping getting a title shot. Not yet. He needs to get in line. You have Belfort, Sonnen, Munoz and a rematch with Wanderlie would be pretty cool. We'll just have to see how it plays out...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes I admit that, but the tj fight was premature and dennis had it until he got careless.


No sweat OWNS you're a sound dude and a good poster i was only messing mate.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

gazh said:


> Do you know what i find most disappointing?
> 
> This is not aimed at everyone (props to: oldfan, rusty, xxpillow and a few others), but alot of non-Bisping supporters on here can't even congratulate him, ever.
> 
> ...


I don't post much but have been observing the forum for a few years. The hatred towards Michael Bisping is obscene.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> No sweat OWNS you're a sound dude and a good poster i was only messing mate.
> 
> :thumbsup:


No your right this was one of the rare time where I let heart take over head for mma, if I dislike mayhem even a little I would have went bisping.

Im uploading the tuf finals to my youtube now, the dodson one is already up.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AJClark said:


> Ah, nice one... So Mayhem did win tonight?:sarcastic12:
> 
> I wish you'd all stop being so butthurt just 'cause Bisping did win. He was technical, and fucked Miller up. I recall him saying 'I'll send him to the hospital just like my last three opponents'... After seeing the state of Mayhem's face, I believe that's true... Looked eerily similar to Fitch's.
> 
> ...





gazh said:


> Do you know what i find most disappointing?
> 
> This is not aimed at everyone (props to: oldfan, rusty, xxpillow and a few others), but alot of non-Bisping supporters on here can't even congratulate him, ever.
> 
> ...


Am I in the twilight zone?


1. I was correcting Gazh's factually wrong post.
2. I'm not butt hurt that Bisping won tonight, I bet on him see
http://www.mmaforum.com/vbookie.php?do=viewitem&item_id=4452

Maybe you Bisping fans shouldn't behave in an hysterical fashion and act like every criticism or comment is some major slight towards the guy. I swear I have never seen a group of posters defend a fighter to such insane lengths it's embarrassing. 

3. Just to address some of your points, since when in the history of sports does the team/person you root against have to do something personal to you? 

I don't like Bisping because of his actions from spitting on non fighters, to calling people "******'s" to injuring Matt Hamill on TUF to get a contract, to taking flagrant illegal shots on downed opponents...like he did tonight. He told us that he doesn't care about us the fans, he said yesterday we could go "**** ourselves".


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I dunno what to think of this fight, that wasn't the same Miller that fought Shields. I doubt we'll hear any excuses out of him, so yeah, but I thought he looked really good the first round, and maybe the octagon got to his head :/ poor mayhem.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That was embarrassing. Miller looked like an amateur out there. I made some of my friends who were new to MMA watch this and it was a joke to them. I'm still a fan though and hope he doesn't get cut.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Both men looked like shit. Both men gassed, both men had terrible stand up tonight, Bisping's shit standup was far superior to Miller's shit stand up... 

This fight actually pissed me off. Not the result, but just the performance of both fighters. 

This extreme weight cut bullshit (10%+ bodyweight) has to stop. Make the fighters gradually cut by having several weigh ins throughout the week. +5 lbs. on Sunday, +4 on Mon, etc. to the regular weigh in date.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Both men looked like shit. Both men gassed, both men had terrible stand up tonight, Bisping's shit standup was far superior to Miller's shit stand up...
> 
> This fight actually pissed me off. Not the result, but just the performance of both fighters.
> 
> This extreme weight cut bullshit (10%+ bodyweight) has to stop. Make the fighters gradually cut by having several weigh ins throughout the week. +5 lbs. on Sunday, +4 on Mon, etc. to the regular weigh in date.


Or maybe they learn to cut minimal, if at all.

There is no rule against cutting, but the effects are obvious - and it makes for shit fights when both fighters gas 6 minutes in. 

Bisping weighing in overweight wasn't a good sign to begin with... he usually has good cardio -- but really, the guy is big enough to fight at 205.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Both men looked like shit. Both men gassed, both men had terrible stand up tonight, Bisping's shit standup was far superior to Miller's shit stand up...
> 
> This fight actually pissed me off. Not the result, but just the performance of both fighters.
> 
> This extreme weight cut bullshit (10%+ bodyweight) has to stop. Make the fighters gradually cut by having several weigh ins throughout the week. +5 lbs. on Sunday, +4 on Mon, etc. to the regular weigh in date.


QFT my friends. This was a big wet towel on MMA burning fire. Hopefully this didn't turn away too many newcomers.

I just can't wrap my mind around WHY Miller gassed. I guess it was the nerves but DAMN. The dude has gone 5 rounds before so I didn't have ANY worries until he stepped in the cage and saw he looked jittery and even more freakish than normal.

OH And by the way their is no way im Congratulating Bisping. The dude looked like shit. LESS SHIT than Miller but still shit man. If your gonna play the bad guy and act a fool insulting the fans at the weigh in, then missing weight initially, and THEN barely scraping by against a dude who looks in even WORSE shape then you had better be ready to accept it when no one want's to congratulate you.

Congrat's to no one here man. And i was a Miller fan and supporter, but the dude EFFED UP and made himself look a fool.

The whole situation is bumming me out so im just gonna stop talking about it and relegate myself to thinking about the future of Bedford and Brandao who both looked like possible future forces tonight.


----------



## Mshadows69 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow even when Bisping wins no one gives him a pat on the back. If he was American he'd get more support but ahwell. I thought Miller would win in all honesty but some of you on here are so butt hurt by his loss its laughable.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mshadows69 said:


> wow even when Bisping wins no one gives him a pat on the back. If he was American he'd get more support but ahwell. I thought Miller would win in all honesty but some of you on here are so butt hurt by his loss its laughable.


I don't understand why -- the fact that people thought Miller had a chance was laughable to me.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

The fight sucked, plain and simple. I just don't understand how these two could let their cardio be so bad coming in.

On a sidenote. This term *"butthurt"* really needs to go away forever.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, Miller was aiming mainly for the overhand right and the takedown but had limited success with either. Bisping was very good, didn't settle in the 1st round but after that relly imposed his game and it was too much for Miller.

These Wolfslair boys are consistantly coming out with fantastic TDD, Bisping put it all together tonight, kept the fight standing and let his hands go. I hope Rampage is less hesitant in his next bout, because his TDD has also been amazing lately and like Bisping, boxing is his strongest weapon.

I love these 5 round main events, we will see fighters' condition improve because of it, and who doesn't want the fight to go longer? Miller gassed but all the pressure was on him, he was in Bisping's house and there was a lot of trash talk. I'm sure he was also nervous after seeing Nick Diaz and Hendo return to the UFC very competetively.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

It was a kinda crappy fight. The first round was competitive and looked like the writing on the wall was a great fight. Mayhem swingin for the fences, getting the takedown, and using his superior grappling. 

But...at the end of the round he looked gassed, his back was beet red with bloodflow. When I saw him getting up I winced because I knew that meant he was gonna gas early. 

Miller has gone 5 rounds repeatedly, in Dream he went the distance in a grapplefest with Jacare and then the fight with Shields (which was a great technical fight BTW). In both of those fights, he was running leaping and sprinting in his attacks in round 5, but here he appeared pitifully unconditioned. 

I have to relate the lack of wind to two things: Ring rust and nerves. Everyone looks pretty bad after a long lay off. Look at big Nog, after his lay off for his hip surgeries he looked markedly thicker against Schaub in his return. That rust that comes from not competing plays a role as we've seen before. 

The UFC mystique played a role. You could see it in Miller's yelling and panting before the fight even started, he had a massive adrenaline dump. HIs corner spent the entire fight saying calm down, calm down. But Miller was too in the zone and couldn't relax. 

For Bisping...Its hard to root for the guy when he lands a knee, then a flying knee and his opponent laughs and waves him on... But Bisping really did own rounds 2 and 3. He was able to execute his gameplan perfectly and outwork Miller. I put 100,000 credits on Miller, but Bisping did impress technically. I won't be so willing to bet big against him again.

That being said, I look forward to a year or two down the road, after Miller (without the rust and without the adrenaline dump) gets a couple wins under his belt and Bisping's had his shot, so they can do #2.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Crap fight, both men looked like crap, Miller worst ofcourse.

I knew Bisping would win andd I think he would win even if Miller came in shape but he looked very bad winning and will get destroyed by any top guy. Bisping will always be a middle of the road fighter, beating the top 20 and losing to th top 10.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

rebonecrusher said:


> I'm expecting Bisping to dominate Miller in this fight. I think he'll stop him with in the first three rounds and put a hurting on him for as long as the fight lasts.


Went pretty much how I expected. Bisping's next fight should be for the number 1 contender spot.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Sadly Bisping won but only beacuse Mayhem hasn't fought in over a year.Since 2010 Miller had 2 fights while Bisping had 4. I mean Bisping wasn't even good either, he couldn't even KO Miller when he asked him to punch him and stood there laughing at him.After the fight, Bisping barely could stand and Miller walked away after getting hit and said he was just tired lol. 

It happens, Miller lost but in a rematch theres no chance he'd gas again and would out grapple Bisping all day long afterall Bisping looked lost when he was on his back and even tried to get the ref to stand them up LOL

Also, **** Bisping for throwing ANOTHER illegal head kick to a downed opponent. Dirty ******* fighter even hitting the back of Millers head quite a few times too


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Imagine what Nick Diaz would have done to Miller, if they had of fought.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

SM33 said:


> Great fight, Miller was aiming mainly for the overhand right and the takedown but had limited success with either. Bisping was very good, didn't settle in the 1st round but after that relly imposed his game and it was too much for Miller.
> 
> These Wolfslair boys are consistantly coming out with fantastic TDD, Bisping put it all together tonight, kept the fight standing and let his hands go. I hope Rampage is less hesitant in his next bout, because his TDD has also been amazing lately and like Bisping, boxing is his strongest weapon.
> 
> I love these 5 round main events, we will see fighters' condition improve because of it, and who doesn't want the fight to go longer? Miller gassed but all the pressure was on him, he was in Bisping's house and there was a lot of trash talk. I'm sure he was also nervous after seeing Nick Diaz and Hendo return to the UFC very competetively.


What? Were we watching the same fight?

Bisping got taken down, and held down for a good chunk of the first round. The only reason he didn't get taken down in the second was because Miller's horrible stamina. He had a single with Bisping up against the cage but he let it go. Hardly fantastic TDD. Bisping's gas tank wasn't much better either.

Miller and Bisping both looked terrible.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sousa said:


> Also, **** Bisping for throwing ANOTHER illegal head kick to a downed opponent. Dirty ******* fighter even hitting the back of Millers head quite a few times too


What's scarier is the ref didn't even say a word. It was pretty blatant. There were some elbows that could have been considered 12-6 too - and again nothing from the ref.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

RedRocket44 said:


> What's scarier is the ref didn't even say a word. It was pretty blatant. There were some elbows that could have been considered 12-6 too - and again nothing from the ref.


Steve Mazzagatti was the ref, what do you expect? It's like expecting Cecil Peoples to come up with the right score for a decision, it just doesn't happen.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Why is everyone saying Bisping's cardio was bad? For the 15 mins of actual fighting Bisping was non stop. When the round ended he looked tired, because he kept such a high pace. But in the ACTUAL fight he kept pace well.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> Why is everyone saying Bisping's cardio was bad? For the 15 mins of actual fighting Bisping was non stop. When the round ended he looked tired, because he kept such a high pace. But in the ACTUAL fight he kept pace well.


Ive seen harder pace's from less cardio hyped fighters. Bisping had a free opponent and still struggled with him and worked himself out. Terrible performance


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RedRocket44 said:


> I don't understand why -- the fact that people thought Miller had a chance was laughable to me.


Someone missed the first round. Now, picture a Mayhem with cardio doing that over and over again. Yeah, that's why some of us 'gave him a chance' :bored04:

I was more impressed by the post fight interviews than the fight itself. If people cannot see that Mayhem beat Mayhem, then it's not even worth discussing. I tip my hat to Michael for winning, as well as showing some humility post fight, but he should consider last night a gift. Mayhem literally gassed out on top of him, so it can't even be considered a case of Bisping beating Miller into exhaustion. 

Having said that, there's no point in making excuses. Miller performed terribly and he knows it himself. Congrats to the Count for capitalizing. Now, onto a top ten fighter who will no doubt knock him right back down the ladder.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


>


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping post fight interview - no doubt people will hate on this.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

A fight that both fighters will no doubt want to pretend never happened, Bisping wtf happened to the unlimited gas tank? im a fan but that was the worse performance of his career, if thats a camp that he prepared so hard it was like preparing for the spider its time to retire, personally i think he either didnt put the effort in or his nutritionist needs firing. As for Miller well so much for capitilising on the ground like he said he would,he said he was tired hence he lost - he turtled up and gave up which surprised me especially after the way he was prefight talking.
Anyhoo i wish the best for Both, however this fight is a huge reality check for both men, Bisping needs to get a new striking coach that doesnt kiss his arse and a new nutritionist. Miller needs to learn the UFC wont be handing him cans,perhaps ring rust was an issue for both men.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Both looked tired but Bisping managed to be less so than Miller. Not many people 'finish' Miller so its a good win for him.


----------

